# GE vs Siemens residential breaker panels



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

I've been using Siemens for the past ten years or so. My local wholesaler is offering GE at a fantastic price; 200 amp main breaker, 40 circuit, copper bus for $50. You have to buy a minimum of ten. 100 amp main breaker, 20 circuit, copper bus is $20. These prices are more than 50% off the Siemens panels

I'm thinking about buying the GE, enough to last a year, about 50 panels. Circuit breaker prices are about the same.
What's your experience with GE panels?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I've used both for years, don't really see a phenomenal difference in quality. I like the GE afci's soley because they're smaller to where i can still see the N-bar when they're installed......~CS~


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Don't go for GE, they suck and are practically today's FPE. Siemens is nice along with Homeline, both brands I trust and use with no problem.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

3DDesign said:


> I've been using Siemens for the past ten years or so. My local wholesaler is offering GE at a fantastic price; 200 amp main breaker, 40 circuit, copper bus for $50. You have to buy a minimum of ten. 100 amp main breaker, 20 circuit, copper bus is $20. These prices are more than 50% off the Siemens panels
> 
> I'm thinking about buying the GE, enough to last a year, about 50 panels. Circuit breaker prices are about the same.
> What's your experience with GE panels?


I haven't had any issues with the GE panel or circuit breakers. We've been installing GE for about 10 years now. The single pole AFCI a breakers can be used as a two pole AFCI breaker.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

meadow said:


> Don't go for GE, they suck and are practically today's FPE. Siemens is nice along with Homeline, both brands I trust and use with no problem.


Show us some documentation.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

3DDesign said:


> I've been using Siemens for the past ten years or so. My local wholesaler is offering GE at a fantastic price; 200 amp main breaker, 40 circuit, copper bus for $50. You have to buy a minimum of ten. 100 amp main breaker, 20 circuit, copper bus is $20. These prices are more than 50% off the Siemens panels
> 
> I'm thinking about buying the GE, enough to last a year, about 50 panels. Circuit breaker prices are about the same.
> What's your experience with GE panels?


We are close, Scott Electric, got the same flyer. I don't use GE but it is a nice deal.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> Show us some documentation.


Certainly you wont find any, but hey, if this was 1970 and I said FPE is cheating on UL testing you would say the same thing and with that you would win only the argument. 


Of course GE isn't anywhere near as bad as FPE, but trust me when I say quality control is something could be better. And those soft screws suck.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

meadow said:


> Certainly you wont find any, but hey, if this was 1970 and I said FPE is cheating on UL testing you would say the same thing and with that you would win only the argument.
> 
> 
> Of course GE isn't anywhere near as bad as FPE, but trust me when I say quality control is something could be better. And those soft screws suck.


So, no documentation just an opinion.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> So, no documentation just an opinion.


In your mind yes.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I think you'd be a fool to pass up a deal like that. I have my misgivings about GE but for that price, I would use GE all day long.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

meadow said:


> And those soft screws suck.


Come to think of it, even if one applies the _right_ size sq drive, they are a pita.....~CS~


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> Come to think of it, even if one applies the _right_ size sq drive, they are a pita.....~CS~


My gripe exactly.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Roger123 said:


> We are close, Scott Electric, got the same flyer. I don't use GE but it is a nice deal.


Yes, Scott Electric. Deal good until Feb. 28.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> Come to think of it, even if one applies the right size sq drive, they are a pita.....~CS~


Plus the floppy nuetral bars are maddening. I have installed just enough GE stuff to realize I hate it and would never spec it. The only redeeming features of GE are the galvanized tub and the fact it is an American owned company. If they dropped the trip curve a bit and used normal nuetral bars I would slap it in all day long. Since they dont, I'll stick to the plug-on nuetral ready Square D QO and Homoline.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> Plus the floppy nuetral bars are maddening. I have installed just enough GE stuff to realize I hate it and would never spec it. The only redeeming features of GE are the galvanized tub and the fact it is an American owned company. If they dropped the trip curve a bit and used normal nuetral bars I would slap it in all day long. Since they dont, I'll stick to the plug-on nuetral ready Square D QO and Homoline.


Other redeeming qualities about GE: copper bus, panels made in USA. Breakers are "Assembled in the Dominican Rebuplic from USA components." 

But yeah, you can't beat Square D. They're miles ahead of everyone else, in my opinion.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Going_Commando said:


> Plus the floppy nuetral bars are maddening. I have installed just enough GE stuff to realize I hate it and would never spec it. The only redeeming features of GE are the galvanized tub and the fact it is an American owned company. If they dropped the trip curve a bit and used normal nuetral bars I would slap it in all day long. Since they dont, I'll stick to the plug-on nuetral ready Square D QO and Homoline.



And bumped up the quality control and wouldn't mind them. Ive gotten breakers with stripped threads right out of the box. :no:


Homeline is close to half the cost in total but 5x the quality. Never seen a defective breaker or something strip.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

MTW said:


> Other redeeming qualities about GE: copper bus, panels made in USA. Breakers are "Assembled in the Dominican Rebuplic from USA components."
> 
> But yeah, you can't beat Square D. They're miles ahead of everyone else, in my opinion.


Personal experiences are a reality, not an opinion :whistling2:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Going_Commando said:


> Plus the floppy nuetral bars are maddening..


Nuthin worse than a _floppy noodle_ GC.....:whistling2:~CS~:laughing:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

meadow said:


> Certainly you wont find any, but hey, if this was 1970 and I said FPE is cheating on UL testing you would say the same thing and with that you would win only the argument.
> 
> 
> Of course GE isn't anywhere near as bad as FPE, but trust me when I say quality control is something could be better. And those soft screws suck.


And I say you don't know what you are talking about. I have used GE- reluctantly in the beginning- for 15 or more years. I will take that panel over any other especially since their afci cause one tenth the trouble that I see with other brands. I have had no issues with GE. 

Cutler Hammer seems to be everyones favorite but I have had more issue with them than any other panel.

If we had that deal here I would scarf it up. I can't believe that it is only $50.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> And I say you don't know what you are talking about. I have used GE- reluctantly in the beginning- for 15 or more years. I will take that panel over any other especially since their afci cause one tenth the trouble that I see with other brands. I have had no issues with GE.
> 
> Cutler Hammer seems to be everyones favorite but I have had more issue with them than any other panel.
> 
> If we had that deal here I would scarf it up. I can't believe that it is only $50.



I say some see more than others.

Starting with the side effects of elevated trip curves:

http://paceforensic.com/pdfs/Circuit_Breakers_The_Myth_of_Safety.pdf


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> And I say you don't know what you are talking about. I have used GE- reluctantly in the beginning- for 15 or more years. I will take that panel over any other especially since their afci cause one tenth the trouble that I see with other brands. I have had no issues with GE.
> 
> Cutler Hammer seems to be everyones favorite but I have had more issue with them than any other panel.
> 
> If we had that deal here I would scarf it up. I can't believe that it is only $50.


The old Ford vs. Chevy, Klein vs. Knipex argument. Opinions on brands really don't matter. Documentation and facts matter most.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> The old Ford vs. Chevy, Klein vs. Knipex argument. Opinions on brands really don't matter. Documentation and facts matter most.


No, personal experience and observations of product quality are what matter most.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> The old Ford vs. Chevy, Klein vs. Knipex argument. Opinions on brands really don't matter. Documentation and facts matter most.


I provided documentation :whistling2:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

3DDesign said:


> I've been using Siemens for the past ten years or so. My local wholesaler is offering GE at a fantastic price; 200 amp main breaker, 40 circuit, copper bus for $50. You have to buy a minimum of ten. 100 amp main breaker, 20 circuit, copper bus is $20. These prices are more than 50% off the Siemens panels
> 
> I'm thinking about buying the GE, enough to last a year, about 50 panels. Circuit breaker prices are about the same.
> What's your experience with GE panels?


If it's a good deal, take it. I don't touch GE otherwise, their AFCI breakers look cheap..:no:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Black Dog said:


> If it's a good deal, take it. I don't touch GE otherwise, their AFCI breakers look cheap..:no:


Read post # 19.....:whistling2:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> No, personal experience and observations of product quality are what matter most.


Chevy vs. Ford argument.


----------



## JHFWIC (Mar 22, 2012)

GE is always my 1st choice,never had a problem with them and have been using them for 20 years.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> Nuthin worse than a _floppy noodle_ GC.....:whistling2:~CS~:laughing:


They make a pill for that :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

3DDesign said:


> I've been using Siemens for the past ten years or so. My local wholesaler is offering GE at a fantastic price; 200 amp main breaker, 40 circuit, copper bus for $50. You have to buy a minimum of ten. 100 amp main breaker, 20 circuit, copper bus is $20. These prices are more than 50% off the Siemens panels
> 
> I'm thinking about buying the GE, enough to last a year, about 50 panels. Circuit breaker prices are about the same.
> What's your experience with GE panels?


WOW!! That is the deal of a lifetime! I would be all over that. Unfortunately, I do not know of any GE suppliers around here.

I'm partial to Homeline, but that's mostly due to the mass availability of panels & breakers at every street corner and their low cost. I like being able to buy 2 pole 15 & 20 amp breakers at Lowes & HD. You can't do that with other brands.

All that would change in a hot minute if I had somewhere around here selling GE at prices like you are posting!


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

<------GE hater here


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Used GE before without much trouble. Don't care what the AFCI looks like. I don't think they have the GFCI/AFCI yet, so no new GE panels until they do.


----------



## Sparky48 (Dec 21, 2014)

Chris1971 said:


> Show us some documentation.


My thought exactly. I've installed of ton of GE panels and have never had a problem. Don't know how he's selling them that cheap but I would have NO problem buying them at that price. JMHO


----------



## Quiksilver22 (Nov 21, 2012)

Which supply house is this?


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

i see my local blowes is changing to ch (eaton) instead of ge. and here its more expensive! i used seimmens for years with no problem till all of a sudden they almost doubled in price! (again, blowes)


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Quiksilver22 said:


> Which supply house is this?


Scott Electric 1-800-442-8045


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

nrp3 said:


> Used GE before without much trouble. Don't care what the AFCI looks like. I don't think they have the GFCI/AFCI yet, so no new GE panels until they do.


They do, but it's just the Siemens/Murray one that they label slapped.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Have to look that up. Supply house is ge and hasn't said a thing.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

No kidding. Striking resemblance...


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

nrp3 said:


> Have to look that up. Supply house is ge and hasn't said a thing.


Is that Electrical Wholesalers?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Independent


----------



## jsmart84 (Nov 20, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> Come to think of it, even if one applies the _right_ size sq drive, they are a pita.....~CS~


Not to be a di:& but your going to complain about the screws on panel cover? Get a matching tap and run a tap thru it first would take a whole 1 minute. I've been using Ge for years and can't say I've had any problems. Here no different then Siemens and Homeline. The only real brand difference would be to the QO . Other than that it's all the same and today's testing is a little stringent .


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I've been a GE man for the pasr 14 years. Yes i periodically encounter a couple defective breakers out of the package but in reliability not one panel installed ever encountered bus bar or main breaker failure. I can say the same for Siemens circa 2002 . Used to install the copper bus units with the quad mains. No problems either.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

jsmart84 said:


> Not to be a di:& but your going to complain about the screws on panel cover? Get a matching tap and run a tap thru it first would take a whole 1 minute. I've been using Ge for years and can't say I've had any problems. Here no different then Siemens and Homeline. The only real brand difference would be to the QO . Other than that it's all the same and today's testing is a little stringent .


I hate thst they dont tap the panel for the cover screws. Lazy bastards.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Doesn't anyone like Wadsworth, Colt, or Trumbull here? :001_huh:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

MTW said:


> Doesn't anyone like Wadsworth, Colt, or Trumbull here? :001_huh:


Im an arrow hart fuse panel kind of guy. Never had a defective edison type fuse out of the package, god damnit!


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Could some of you GE guys tell me what's up with the mini/1/2" combo knockouts on the GE Resi. tubs? What fits in the small not even 1/2" size?

My only gripe with GE is the stupid backwards lugs on the breakers that make you think the wire is landed when it is not. 
But theses prices would intrested me.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> Im an arrow hart fuse panel kind of guy. Never had a defective edison type fuse out of the package, god damnit!


:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> Doesn't anyone like Wadsworth, Colt, or Trumbull here? :001_huh:


I thought you preferred Pushmatic panels and Pushmatic arc fault circuit breakers?:laughing:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

No way man, I use FPE and Zinsco.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

jsmart84 said:


> Not to be a di:& but your going to complain about the screws on panel cover?


 It's the screw that holds the wire on the breaker, not the ones for the lid. They seem to be soft but also it seems like they tork them sob's down at the plant before shipping them to the suppliers.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Soft screws? Huh.....did you ever think you're over torquing? 99.99999% of all electricians are guilty of this. Don't believe me? Buy some torque screwdrivers and you will see. ....


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Soft screws? Huh.....did you ever think you're over torquing? 99.99999% of all electricians are guilty of this. Don't believe me? Buy some torque screwdrivers and you will see. ....


I am talking about trying to back the screw out so I can land my wire on it.
Re read what I wrote.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

aftershockews said:


> I am talking about trying to back the screw out so I can land my wire on it.
> Re read what I wrote.


So now you're gonna say you're stripping them out while backing them off? Yeah..... uh huh....... and I've got some ocean front property in Arizona. .


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> So now you're gonna say you're stripping them out while backing them off? Yeah..... uh huh....... and I've got some ocean front property in Arizona. .


A few in the past 15 yrs yes.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

It's harder to tell whether the wire is actually in the breaker or not.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

Sparky J said:


> Could some of you GE guys tell me what's up with the mini/1/2" combo knockouts on the GE Resi. tubs? What fits in the small not even 1/2" size?


I always thought those were for situations where can't hit knockout from correct side, knock out the small one so you can get screwdriver in to twist larger size out?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> I thought you preferred Pushmatic panels and Pushmatic arc fault circuit breakers?:laughing:


It's a tie between Pushmatic and General Switch.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

readydave8 said:


> I always thought those were for situations where can't hit knockout from correct side, knock out the small one so you can get screwdriver in to twist larger size out?


Yeah I get that for the small small ones like the size of a #4 or just slightly larger, but isn't GE the maker that has the ones that are also just slightly smaller than the 1/2" k.o.s? The ones that in my opinion are a bitch to remove and serve no earthy purpose.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

I love those knock outs. I wish that ge still used them in 200a panels


----------



## FWW56 (Oct 29, 2008)

I also live in the Pgh area and have heard about the panel specials that Scott is offering. 

Although I'm not particularly fond of the GE products, the primary reason I wouldn't even consider buying these from Scott is because of their history. Scott Electric has been sued by Square D as well as the Consumer Products Safety Commission on a couple of occasions dating back to into the 1990's with the most recent being just a few years ago regarding the sale of tens of thousands of counterfeit breakers. 

I am way too small of a player to end up caught up in any kind of a lawsuit concerning the authenticity of any product I install. Even if I purchase the product in good faith and assume that everything is legitimate I would be drawn into a situation that I would be forced to defend myself. The fact that I would have offered these products whether because of price, performance or just my personal preference would leave me exposed to some degree of liability. I feel much better dealing with one of the many other supply houses in the area without this history of problems.

Read more about them at the links below;

http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2007...nterfeit-Circuit-Breakers-Due-To-Fire-Hazard/

http://www.neca-neis.org/ccl/newsletter/reporta5f8.html?articleID=6976

http://www.mdm.com/articles/print/3153-Square-D-Sues-Unauthorized-Distributor

http://www.controlglobal.com/industrynews/2006/051/

FRANK


----------

